# My "ugly" dog.



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

This is Charlie. She's been called "the ugliest dog anyone has ever seen"

I think she is just precious and adorable and I love her.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Aw, what a face. She's cute.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

She is absolutely darling! Love those expressive eyes!


----------



## Spazmelda (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't think she'd win any ugly dog contests. She's cute. What kind is she?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I think she is pretty! I love her eyes! They stand out ... almost cat-like.


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

She is definitely NOT the ugliest dog I've ever seen.. I can think of some SOOOOO much worse than her!! She's a little cutie!!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't think she qualifies. Too cute. I always say Magpie is the ugliest dog, but with no small amount of love. Gravity has been taking it's toll on her jowels as she gets older and I love every second of it.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Spazmelda said:


> I don't think she'd win any ugly dog contests. She's cute. What kind is she?


She's a Pug x Boston Terrier and I think a tiny bit of Spaniel.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I guess this is where people might see most of the "ugly":


----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

Did someone actually tell you she's the ugliest dog they've ever seen? I can't imagine walking up to someone and telling them that. In any case, I think she is a total cutie!!!


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

ugly?!?! NO way. she is too adorable. &&& that teeth picture makes her even more adorable!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

It's mostly family, family friends and friends... It's said in jest most of the time but it gets tiring. 

I've heard "Look at that Pug-Thing" with faces of somewhat disgust before though.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Nope, under bites are my favorite thing to ever happen to dogs.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Aww look at that cute little face!


----------



## tracy&theherd (Feb 3, 2012)

Whoever called her ugly doesn't know what they are talking about. She's beautiful!! Look at those eyes!


----------



## goonmom (Mar 28, 2013)

Seriously? She is not ugly AT ALL. She's freakin' adorable! And I LOVE her underbiitteee!! So darn cute! <3


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

She is a doll, beautiful coat on her. Straight on pics kinds remind me of Tader "Grumpy cat" (who is also super cute).


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks, haha. She does kind of look like Grumpy Cat sometimes.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

No way....she's adorable. I love me a dog with an under bite!


----------



## katy2110 (Aug 22, 2012)

Ahh she's lovely


----------



## Pippa's Mom (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow, She looks JUST like my fiances cousins dog Roxy!


----------



## Ron_Dog (Apr 11, 2013)

She's not ugly at all! Just look at those eyes!


----------

